# can anyone reccommend a good back equine back physio in essex?



## GatefieldHorses (21 April 2009)

as title really! am in braintree area. =)


----------



## stacey_lou (21 April 2009)

For any kind of back issues Id call Gavin Schofield. hes in the east anglia arean in the nect coupld of weeks.Let me know if you want his assistants email address. The bloke is amazing


----------



## Nats_uk (21 April 2009)

What exactly are you after?

I can highly recommend Jemma Hill as a "back lady" - very knowledgable and reasonably priced (PM if you want number)

If you what a more sports therapy based treatment then I would recommend Jemma Fry
www.horseandridermassage.co.uk


----------



## GatefieldHorses (21 April 2009)

hiya,
what is his contact info and where abouts is he based? i am looking for someone to look at my new horses back as he has had a bad fitting saddle and has a lot of muscke wastage.
thanks


----------



## frostie1 (22 April 2009)

We use Gemma Hill she's very good I see someone else has offerd you her number,


----------



## littlespritz (22 April 2009)

sue tracey is amazing! i can pm you her number if you would like!


----------



## shanimarle (24 April 2010)

I have heard Gemma Hill is good - has anyone got contact details? I need one too.


----------



## shanimarle (25 April 2010)

Nats_uk said:



			What exactly are you after?

I can highly recommend Jemma Hill as a "back lady" - very knowledgable and reasonably priced (PM if you want number)

If you what a more sports therapy based treatment then I would recommend Jemma Fry
www.horseandridermassage.co.uk

Click to expand...

Just a 'back man or lady'.My pony is acting as if she may have back pain, last time I used Michael Tew, he treated her and she was fine. However he made an appt then didn't turn up, so I'm looking for another one. Ponies are at Purleigh, CM3 6RJ.
Apparently Gemma Hill is good, so I would like to contact her. 
Many thanks, Janice


----------



## shanimarle (25 April 2010)

frostie1 said:



			We use Gemma Hill she's very good I see someone else has offerd you her number,
		
Click to expand...

I would be very grateful for Gemma Hill's number, thankyou. Janice


----------



## NR99 (27 April 2010)

My friend who moved NorthWest from the South emailed me to tell me about this lady from Essex area, the whole yard there raved about her so could be worth calling her?

wwwtheraphyplusequineuk.com   She said her name was Jo sorry I don't know last name.


----------



## tractor (27 April 2010)

You could try Nigel Hole, I think his website is www.bonecruncher.co.uk - he used to be a people back man but now does horses too. He does a lot of work for the Met and Royal Barracks in London, so think he;s quite good! 

I have his mobile number if you can't find his website, pm if you need it. 

Sarah.


----------



## Clarence09 (28 April 2010)

Jackie Grant, she is fantastic.  She is ACPAT registered here is a link to her details
http://www.acpat.org/index.php?sobi...2&sobiCid=0&sobi2Task=search&reset=2&Itemid=0


----------



## twinkle (28 April 2010)

teresa iommi is fab she really turned my horse around after her operation even thought two vets and two other chiro and pysio had told me turn her away and let her get over it herself as they couldnt get near her to help as she was in so much muscle pain and teresa could and after just one session i finally had my horse back and every treatment afer that she has improved more and more www.bowenforhorses.co.uk she is £60 but well worth it!


----------



## xxtasha21xx (21 January 2011)

Can somone send me Jemma Hills number please?

thx


----------



## onemoretime (22 January 2011)

Clarence09 said:



			Jackie Grant, she is fantastic.  She is ACPAT registered here is a link to her details
http://www.acpat.org/index.php?sobi...2&sobiCid=0&sobi2Task=search&reset=2&Itemid=0

Click to expand...

Be careful here.  PM is you want more details.


----------



## velocette (22 January 2011)

Here's a link to the 'find a physio' page on ACPAT website. These are the ones that cover Essex.

I know Michele Brooker, Sarah Dalton, and Jacqueline Grant they are all good physio's.



http://www.acpat.org/index.php?sobi2Search=essex&search=Search&searchphrase=any&option=com_sobi2&sobiCid=0&sobi2Task=search&reset=2&Itemid=0


----------

